# Day out with friend with electric wheelchair ideas ?



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have a dear friend who lives in a nursing home after having a stroke, she has an electric wheelchair, she is not mobile. Nothing wrong with her mind though. (watch out tuggers)
Have had a letter saying she could do with a good day or night out. Will need to use whellchair accessible taxi to get about. she lives in Macclesfield, anyon with any suggestions. Going to the local supermarket for a coffee is not what she or I want to do. So wish I was able to take her away in the motorhome.


Sue


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

suedew said:


> Have a dear friend who lives in a nursing home after having a stroke, she has an electric wheelchair, she is not mobile. Nothing wrong with her mind though.* (watch out tuggers)*
> Have had a letter saying she could do with a good day or night out. Will need to use whellchair accessible taxi to get about. she lives in Macclesfield, anyon with any suggestions. Going to the local supermarket for a coffee is not what she or I want to do. So wish I was able to take her away in the motorhome.
> 
> Sue


Eh? What have I done now? Don't you start having a go at me too. Everybody is picking on poor old Tuggers lately, it's not fair.:crying: That bloomin' Kev started it, it seems to have become a national sport.

Mind you, if your friend was closer to Devon I bet I could show her a good time. Mwahahaha.>


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Unfortunately most motorhomes are just not suitable for those who are not mobile, in fact it could be a disaster area.
Just how not mobile is she, can she get from the wheelchair on her own. If not then it will be a tremendous responsibility and strain for you to take on.

Maybe find a restaurant that has access and then a Movie or the theatre.

cabby.

I feel that I have to add, Are you being put on a guilt trip.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If the weather is reasonable are there any good gardens open in the area? I do not know Macclesfield at all, would ay of these be of interest?

Trip Advisor 10 Ten Macclesfield Attractions

Places like gardens and he silk museum should be OK for electric wheelchair access and there are some good looking places on that link......

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Donkey Sanctuaries are good. I took Barry to one, you should have seen his little face light up.:grin2:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Would she fancy a clothes shopping trip ? When my mother was in a nursing home unless you had someone to take you out the only way you had to choose clothes was via a mail order catalogue. Many of the ladies there really did not like not being able to see and feel the clothes first.

Perhaps a shopping centre trip with lunch or tea somewhere pleasant while you are out ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Eh? What have I done now? Don't you start having a go at me too. Everybody is picking on poor old Tuggers lately, it's not fair.:crying: That bloomin' Kev started it, it seems to have become a national sport.
> 
> *Mind you, if your friend was closer to Devon I bet I could show her a good time.* Mwahahaha.>


Yeah you might be in with a chance there. Finally someone who cant outrun you. 

Sue, what about seeing if there is some music on somewhere, even a pub, bottle of wine, might still be a bit cool for a garden bar but somewhere with a bit of a buzz?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Were you thinking of somewhere in Macclesfield or further afield? What about somewhere like Arley Hall and Gardens, weather dependent of course. Google tells me it takes about 45 mins from Macclesfield. 


Chris


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

tugboat said:


> Mind you, if your friend was closer to Devon I bet I could show her a good time. Mwahahaha.>


If she was closer she might enjoy it :surprise:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Unfortunately most motorhomes are just not suitable for those who are not mobile, in fact it could be a disaster area.
> Just how not mobile is she, can she get from the wheelchair on her own. If not then it will be a tremendous responsibility and strain for you to take on.
> 
> Maybe find a restaurant that has access and then a Movie or the theatre.
> ...


Not even thinking of trying to take her in the motorhome, just sad she is not fit to join me, no guilt trip, we have been through good and bad times over the past 40 years and each time we meet it is like we just saw each other the day before. 
Think it will be out for a meal, getting there and back by wheelchair taxi. I don't have the patience for the cinema, and we would probably end up wanting to talk.:smile2:

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Were you thinking of somewhere in Macclesfield or further afield? What about somewhere like Arley Hall and Gardens, weather dependent of course. Google tells me it takes about 45 mins from Macclesfield.
> 
> Chris


Will need to use taxi transport, so too far.
Sue


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Silk Museum has very good reviews on Trip Advisor and has a cafe - not perhaps a full restaurant, but it is also wheelchair friendly I believe. Opens from 10.00 to 4.00

http://www.silkmacclesfield.org.uk/museums/silk-museums

there are details about how to get there etc.

Silk has a long history and most of us don't know much about it but it should be of interest, think parachutes and stockings as diverse use of the product....

They have working demos on Tuesdays....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sue

I have been wracking my brains on your behalf. I used to live in Prestbury only a few miles from Mac, but have not come up with any ideas other than ones posted already.

The wheelchair taxi, cost and access do limit you.

My only further suggestion is to contact some charities that are relevant to the problem, such as Help The Aged, get their local branch tel. no. and ask if they have ideas - they might have organised similar trips before. 

Geoff


----------

